# Shelf



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

has anyone build a DIY shelf b4?

something like this http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/01/76/41/15/0001764115363_500X500.jpg 
but with wood.


im trying to build a 3-4 shelf for some of my breeding tank.
i got a lot left over 2 by 4 and plywood. 

the only way i can picture myself putting it together is by adding something that look like a (L) shape onto each shelf to hold the plywood in place.

what i need is 

4 legs of 2 by 4
4 piece of plywood
16 piece of (L) shape Bracket


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Whatever design you go for, make sure you include some sort of cross piece.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

simple design should be easy. just make sure you concider how much weight is gonna be on each shelf and base your construction on that so u can make it more sturdy if its going to have more weight.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Make sure it is built well, and can at least hold you while you jump on it. Otherwise you will have a lot of moping to do.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Moping? *sad face* lol
There will be a lot of that too along with mopping.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Your plans sound like this:








except with 2x4s. 

You want this:









So at the least each shelf will require 2 2x4s going across the long way. It would be better to do 2 going on the sides also as the second photo shows. I think what a lot of people do is add a 2x4 under each shelf too. So the bottom of that second photo you would have a 2x4 cut to about 5 inches in length it looks like. Then that 5 inch piece would just attach to the long leg. The shelf would then sit on top of that piece and attach to the side legs too. Then after the shelf you add another 2x4 on top of that until the next shelf. So basically you have 2x4 sitting long way and shelf with 2x4 frame sandwich with 4 long 2x4s as the outer legs. The footprint of the shelf unit would look like 4 legs of 4x4. But that 4x4 is actually 2 2x4s together if you get the idea.

Don't skimp on materials now because if it falls apart you could be out a lot more then just some wood when you have tanks and fish on the shelves. Better to over do it then not make it strong enough. 

You could go to your local hardware store or lumber yard and see if they either have some example there for sale or plans for any and just copy the idea. Remember though, you want to check the weight because a standard book shelf probably wont be strong enough for fish tanks of any real size. You want to see if they have garage storage shelves or something like that. 

Good luck.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's my idea taken to the next level:









This one is built heavy enough to hold a very large tank. But see where he has 2 2x4s on the inside of each longer 2x4 leg. You'd probably only need one 2x4 butted up against the main 2x4 leg creating that 4x4 size. But if you are doing large aquariums for your breeder tanks (40g breeder and up) you'd probably want something like this.


----------

